
Google takes down 1.2M search links a month over piracy, © issues - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/05/24/google-takes-down-1-2-million-search-links-a-month-over-piracy-copyright-issues/
======
neokya
Everyone, use DuckDuckGo.com

